
Show HN: Stalk Studio – An experimental debugger based on distributed tracing - dgurkaynak
https://github.com/dgurkaynak/stalk-studio
======
dgurkaynak
Hey HN -- I'm really excited to finally release my hobby project, which I've
been working for over a year now.

At work, we experimentally used distributed tracing to debug a highly-event
driven multi-agent system. There are not many alternative tools for
(distributed) trace visualization & analysis; we had tried both Jaeger &
Zipkin's built-in UI and Trace Compass. And I've found that the debugging
experience to be too cumbersome since these tools are built for inspecting
just a single request (trace). I wanted to see all the traces produced by a
specific cluster in a specific time range to see the bigger picture. I wanted
a more customizable DevTools-like experience. So that's why I've built Stalk
Studio. Hope someone else finds it useful too.

And of course, any feedback is appreciated.

